# Muzzleloader Kills, 2018



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2018...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## Darkhorse

*Flintlock doe*

I almost posted this in 2017, then realized it's the same season just a different year.
Shot a big doe at 9:35 AM, 1/7/2018. Shot her with my .54, 230 round ball, 75 grains 3fg.


----------



## Darkhorse

Me and "little sureshot" took this gobbler this morning, 5/4/2018. He had short spurs but an 11 inch beard.
I built "little sureshot" for hunting turkeys and general shooting 15 years ago. She has a Rice Premium B profile .40 caliber rifled barrel, LH Large Siler Flintlock, Davis set triggers, Iron furniture set in a Issac Haines type stock. My load was .390 round ball, .018 Pillow Ticking patch lubed with Canola oil and 60 grains of 3fg.


----------



## pse hunter

Killed a small doe this morning about 9:30.I wouldn't usually shoot one this small, but this is the first deer I've seen since bow season opened..she will eat good though


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrats. Pse


----------



## HughW2

Congrats PSE!


----------



## 1eyefishing

Present!


----------



## dwhee87

Way to seal the deal, 1eye. I saw some turkeys, and finally a doe Sat eve that was out of range. I put the stalk on her and closed to within 100 yds, but she was standing in back-high millet, and all I could see was her neck and head. Decided to pass. Enjoyed the cool weather, though.


----------



## futbolwest

Nice buck 1eye


----------



## kinross

My first kill with the Accura V2. Loaded with BH 209 and a 240 grn XTP . Shot at 30 yards complete pass through with massive internal damage . A blood trail that Stevie Wonder could have followed.


----------



## SELFBOW

Here's my son w his 143"(unofficial) from Sunday morning.


----------



## mlandrum

Got this nice one Saturday morning—80 grains of powder with a airotip 270 straight through


----------



## mlandrum

Got this one this morning, plenty for sausage


----------



## Geezer Ray

First kill with 58 caliber musket. 75 grains 2f .570 round ball .018 patch with moose snot. Neck shot, drop like a rock. When the smoke cleared I could see the white of her belly. Sausage on the way.


----------



## Bucaramus

Shot this one Saturday morning. Knight Inline .50


----------



## humdandy

Huntsman 45
50 cal.
7 point.


----------



## Okie Hog

Killed this spike buck during Fort Sill, OK muzzleloader season.   Buck was standing broadside at about 35 yards.   Rifle is a TC New Englander, .50 caliber using patched round ball.    



https://imgur.com/tdG85aZ


----------



## Buckman18

Summer Sausage from Mcduffie County, USA.
TC Encore, .50 cal
100 gr Alliant Blue MZ
240 gr TC Cheap Sabot


----------

